# looking for some duck boat ideas



## fishon!!00 (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi im looking for some ideas on setting up a duck boat. I have been hunting out of my kayake. It works but im ready to step it up haha If you could post some pictures of your set up that would be great! Thanks alot!


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

This year kayak may be the best duck boat in many waters


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishon!!00 (Apr 2, 2005)

Ya its working for our smaller ponds with very little water. But we have been hitting some lakes and its getting to be a pain to paddle across the lake with all the gear. Just thinking a boat will be much nicer and for future hunting.


----------



## duckingaround (Aug 3, 2010)

I to Kayak hunt but am stepping up and going to build a gatorboat duckhunter. (You can google it) with a custom built mud motor for next year. In the end will run be about $1000 total but easily spread out over the year.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

What price range did you have in mind?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm sold on converting an old pontoon boat. Seen a few. 20ft deck holds lots of decoys and once grassed out , they look like and island. Even enough room for a grill for breakfast in the blind!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Get a good anchor or three


----------



## jehler (Jul 18, 2011)

boomstick said:


> I'm sold on converting an old pontoon boat. Seen a few. 20ft deck holds lots of decoys and once grassed out , they look like and island. Even enough room for a grill for breakfast in the blind!!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Toon can be a great duck boat but its not very versatile and has a lot of negatives that go along with the all the open space


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

There are a lot 14 ft boats on the side of the road around lake st Clair up the Huron coast to harbor beach. 14 is bigger than what ya got. If you plan on hitting big water don't go less than 16 ft. There are a variety of different folding blind companies and some are not hard to make yourself. I would recommend a good quality propulsion system. Mud buddy or outboard. It is not safe nor fun to break down in less than optimal conditions. Good luck and enjoy. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## alipinski397 (Sep 17, 2008)

Ill agree with Jehler, depends on what exactly you want to do with the boat. I use a 25ft toon for open water but that's all its for. We don't try and hunt shallows or shoreline with it. If you want lots of options get multiple boats . 

As for anchors get a gill net anchor from a commercial fisherman or make one yourself. 25mph gusts opening day boat didn't budge  And always have a back up...


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Check out TJ's ride! That's the way to go. Its a 23' Duckwater Ocean I believe.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

GuppyII said:


> Check out TJ's ride! That's the way to go. Its a 23' Duckwater Ocean I believe.


WOW, that's a duck killing machine. At $ 23,000 I'll start saving my money or sell the HD!! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jehler (Jul 18, 2011)

alipinski397 said:


> ill agree with jehler, depends on what exactly you want to do with the boat. I use a 25ft toon for open water but that's all its for. We don't try and hunt shallows or shoreline with it. If you want lots of options get multiple boats :d.
> 
> As for anchors get a gill net anchor from a commercial fisherman or make one yourself. 25mph gusts opening day boat didn't budge  and always have a back up...


----------



## quick406 (Aug 1, 2007)

Here is mine, made of EMT has a flip back top and blends in nice! Goes up and down in seconds! 



































Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Def need cell phone signal booster. What's the point in hunting if you don't have 3G to get instant interwebz street cred.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jehler (Jul 18, 2011)

TSS Caddis said:


> Def need cell phone signal booster. What's the point in hunting if you don't have 3G to get instant interwebz street cred.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


 definately, I don't even shoot ducks, I'm just in it for the fashion:lol:

you out hunting now?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

jehler said:


> definately, I don't even shoot ducks, I'm just in it for the fashion:lol:
> 
> you out hunting now?


You don't see pictures do you. I was going to go, but am too close to the max for my data plan. Come November when my plan resets, then its on for sure. Guaranteed 100 Facebook likes.


----------



## jehler (Jul 18, 2011)

TSS Caddis said:


> You don't see pictures do you. I was going to go, but am too close to the max for my data plan. Come November when my plan resets, then its on for sure. Guaranteed 100 Facebook likes.


 cool, make sure you get plenty of pictures of the ramp you use and some good lanmarks in the background


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I just sent you an FB friend request so you can monitor my success as I happens. After you like my posts 20 times you earn a puddle duck hunt. 100 likes and your in for old squaw.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

alipinski397 said:


> Ill agree with Jehler, depends on what exactly you want to do with the boat. I use a 25ft toon for open water but that's all its for. We don't try and hunt shallows or shoreline with it. If you want lots of options get multiple boats .
> 
> As for anchors get a gill net anchor from a commercial fisherman or make one yourself. 25mph gusts opening day boat didn't budge  And always have a back up...


what am i missing on that anchor? without a tripping palm of some sort how does it not just flip over and drag on the smooth side? I'm sure it's obvious but I don't see it.


----------

